# how to stop "content preparation progress" in adobe pdf?



## freebird_9924 (Apr 18, 2011)

how to stop "content preparation progress" in adobe pdf?

everytime if i open any pdf, it shows box with heading "content preparation progress" and process "1-x" pages..it's annoying..

how can i stop that without affecting reading PDF?

i'm on windows vista home premium..

thx..


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

First result in google:
http://snydersoft.com/2008/04/09/disable-content-preparation-progress-dialog-in-adobe-acrobat/


----------



## freebird_9924 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> First result in google:
> http://snydersoft.com/2008/04/09/disable-content-preparation-progress-dialog-in-adobe-acrobat/



thx..

actually i googled but i trust TPU guys more, so before doing changes wanted to confirm..

it's working fine now..



> Rename the Accessibility.api and ReadOutLoud.api to Accessibility.old and ReadOutLoud.old (or you can move them to a different folder). These files are found in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\plug_ins. This solution however, has the possibilty that a future upgrade of Acrobat would cause these plugins to renable.


----------

